# Passend zu Allerheiligen



## Conny (1. Nov. 2008)

Hallo,

zum heutigen Feiertag ein Wegkreuz. Es ist ein möglichst natürlich belassenes HDR in den Gärten von Schloss Dyck. 

 


Wie gefällt es euch denn?


----------



## jochen (1. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Passend zu Allerheiligen*

Hi Conny,

ich bin wahrlich kein Fotoexperte,

jedoch, 
für mich als Laie, ist das Bild der Hammer...

irgendwie ziehen mich solche Sachen an, obwohl ich kein wirklicher Kirchengänger bin... 

hier zwar ein schlechtes Foto, noch dazu gescannt...

als Beispiel...

Kloster Clonmacnoise Irland/Shannonbootsreise 2001

 

wohl zu viel "Der Name der Rose" geguggt...


----------



## mitch (1. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Passend zu Allerheiligen*

hi conny,

wie immer, einfach  

du wirst noch ne richtige hdr koryphäe  (oder bist es schon)


----------

